# GSD is aggressive and will attack



## catchdog (Apr 16, 2009)

and you newbies to GSD's who bought one for a family pet should know that they can and will attack as I know. They are working and dogs and need to trained young and acclamaited with other dogs young. Never under estimate what they will/can do as I have watched it. Train them young and always realize the dog thinks he's protecting you even against your own family. This is not a lab or Golden retriever. It was bred to protect and serve. Many come from Police/Military lines. Some are guide dogs but are more American GSD's. Not a typical family dog and just think if you have young ones. GSD's thrive on adrenoline and need to be watched with children, bikes, skateboarders, anyone who they perceive as a threat. They will attack and you can't stop the attack when they go ballistic-trust me.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Dear Mr. or Mrs. Troll,

I think you have too much time on your hands. Perhaps you should take your pasta fed attack dog for a walk? Perhaps a good game of fetch?


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

My Grandfather used to feed his horses leftover pasta during the depression. True story and yes they did immigrate from Italy!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm too tired for this


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmm. All of my guide dogs are from military or police lines.........


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm off to take my viscious rottweiler cross and my even more terrifying gsd x mal for a walk. Perhaps I should take a bullhorn to let people know to clear the streets?


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

It's a troll. Look up some of his/her other posts.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think someone needs to see their doctor for a refill...


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

or a pasta dinner.


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

For now, I will keep this thread open with the purpose of educating the OP or anyone else reading it as to the fallacies of the OP's initial comment.....but let's do so in a way that is consistant with board rules.


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogand you newbies to GSD's who bought one for a family pet should know that they can and will attack as I know. They are working and dogs and need to trained young and acclamaited with other dogs young. Never under estimate what they will/can do as I have watched it. Train them young and always realize the dog thinks he's protecting you even against your own family. This is not a lab or Golden retriever. It was bred to protect and serve. Many come from Police/Military lines. Some are guide dogs but are more American GSD's. Not a typical family dog and just think if you have young ones. GSD's thrive on adrenoline and need to be watched with children, bikes, skateboarders, anyone who they perceive as a threat. They will attack and you can't stop the attack when they go ballistic-trust me.


While there are accurate points in your comment, there are also distortions.

Yes, GSDs do need to be trained young. They are dogs that generally need a job; that need training and strong leadership.

They are not, however, ticking timebombs waiting to go off. Any dog can attack, any dog is capable of being dangerous. GSDs are not any more inherently vicious than other breed. They are extremely intelligent, loyal and strong willed. They can have issues with nerves due to bad breeding.

The vast majority of GSDs will grow up to be great dogs as long as they recieve the proper training and instruction. Having dealt with GSDs that were abused, neglected, untrained......I've never come across one that I would call vicious. I'm not suggesting they don't exist but that they compose the vast minority, not the majority.

Typically, a dog being dangerous has more to do with weak nerves and fear than anything else. These, in my opinion, are the most difficult cases, but you will find such dogs in all breeds....they are by no means unique to GSDs.

As for watching your dog around children, strangers......this is simply a rule of responsible ownership.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The grammatical errors are pretty hilarious. Throw in the fallacy of the thread and I have tears in my eyes from laughing so hard.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I love starting my morning with a good laugh, so much so that I had to check out the rest of this persons post, just too funny.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Quote: Any dog can attack, any dog is capable of being dangerous. GSDs are not any more inherently vicious than other breed. // Typically, a dog being dangerous has more to do with weak nerves and fear than anything else. These, in my opinion, are the most difficult cases, but you will find such dogs in all breeds....they are by no means unique to GSDs. // As for watching your dog around children, strangers......this is simply a rule of responsible ownership.


Well, put. I'm reminded by your post of the Pomeranian that killed the baby not so very long ago.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

my psycho dog would be more than happy to rip your face off because after all she has made it ten whole years surpressing her urge to attack someone.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I do agree that some GSDor any other breed will defend their owners but they are not a ticking time bomb.... all dogs should be trained in at least the basics. As far as children go I trust them with NO BREED OF DOG Children can do some stupid stuff adn it is the owner's responsibility to watch.. I have 8 Grands and never never leave them alone with my dog or cats.


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: catchdog... It was bred to protect and serve....


Lol. Silly me, I thought it was bred to herd...and to protect its charges in an intelligent manner. 

I guess the puppy I'm getting in July will be a seething ball of rage...a timebomb destined to eat the neighborhood children.

The troll posts his newsflash on a board of 20,000+ GSD experts ( I don't include myslef).


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

catchdog: Please do us all a favor and never get a GSD, for dog's sake.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Who ever you are do us a favor and leave the board.We are here to get educated on the wonderful, intelligent breed and don't have time to listen to anyone who doesn't appreciate them.Obviously you got the point of this board mixed up .Any dog not trained can attack.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have to say, I know for a fact I must have gotten a "defective GSD" Her ticker must be broken....10 years and this is still her favorite thing to do.










Or maybe my 4 year olds ticker is just set on a delay.....











Seriously though, GSD's are not tickig time bombs......there are poorly breed GSD's, generally bred to make a buck rather than to improve the breed...poorly bred can come along with poor temperment. However it really is that way in all breeds and is not specific to the GSD.


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianI think someone needs to see their doctor for a refill...










LOL love it. Thanks Historian I'll have to remember that one


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The rescue must have sent me two defective ones with broken tickers as well........


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Human error can be an ugly thing.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

WHAT??? What do you mean my GSD is NOT a lab? Well crap, I guess I need to take her back! I'm shocked!!









I need to find some of that adrenoline I guess....do they bottle it?

How do I know if she's military or police line??









And you're right....they do attack...and it's unstoppable...I've seen it too. Just this morning I walked out to find this...the carnage...the terror...I was helpless to stop it...poor stuffed monkey never had a chance! Poor bugger will probably never get that arm back...(warning, not for the faint of heart!)










I love the smell of troll in the morning....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

OH, NO NOT THE MONKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

OH my god,what was I thinking letting this attack dog take food out of daughters mouth.








Who's attacking Who in this picture???








These dogs are fine if trained properly.To anyone new or looking at GSD don't let this guy scare you.I doubt he is for real anyway...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, I've fully documented this horrible, ferocious beast on the pictrues thread...but you might want to hug your loved ones before you look at it. 

Why oh why didn't I get a lab?? What what I thinking?!?!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Guess I need to watch those fangs so close to my jugular vein.


----------



## mhawker (May 21, 2005)

My friend had to put down his <u>Lab</u> because he had an issue with being aggressive and biting small children.

Perhaps the dog thought it was a GSD? 

I also find it ironic that someone with the screenname of "catchdog" would comment on GSD's being aggressive dogs that attack when that name is associated with a dog with perhaps the worst reputation on the planet.



> Quote:Catchdog = A bulldog (AB, APBT, or a cross)...these go in a do the dirty work. They go in and catch the hog on the ear, jowl or head and hold it until the hunter dispatches the hog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Go on with it Ruth! Nice amusing Thursday thread...

Oy vey the pressure of not hurting every one I see









Mmmm there's a tasty baby in there









I'm so posessed by the devil, my eyes have rolled back in my head


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogThey will attack and you can't stop the attack when they go ballistic-trust me.


Maybe your dog is on a sugar/starch high from 8 bowls of pasta a day!


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

What a vicious beats!!! 

Did he go into a killing frenzy after that picture was taken? Did anyone live through it?


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

See this??










This is the last picture where I have a right hand. Seconds after this picture was taken, my puppy jumped up and took it clean off!

No right hand sure makes it hard to eat my pasta these days. And I LOVE my pasta.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

You're right...this dog is just waiting to attack my sick child


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Brandon C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to look away at the horror of it all


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Helly
> 
> I have to look away at the horror of it all


I know....I have never seen such a disturbing site.

That beast has 666 somewhere on his body...I just know it. Just look in those glowing eyes...evil I tell you.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Brandon C
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Helly
> ...


You need to send him to me...I'll take care of the situation


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Holy cow, my German Shepherd always thought he was a lab, and wanted a paint job to yellow. The darn dog was raised in a family and neighbors with labs. He got so screwed up he can swim, retrieve and handle cold water better then his lab friends.

What awful thing might happen next I cannot even imagine.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

you guys are really great and did I forget to say FUNNY

HAHAHHA


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I guess the OP who initiate the thread dint expect this responses, I guess more than one person looking for a pet will rush to get a GSD after all this comments and pictures….


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMommaSee this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL. 

I just watched my parents' untrained, unsocialized, 96 pound, killer GSD play with two two year olds (grandchildren) for a day and a half. Did we supervise? You betcha. But I think his Christmas story was even better. 

My parents do not have children. Mom has been ill a lot with a couple of surgeries and extended hospital stays. Cujo has had to put up with visiting nurses. Dad had a surgery where they put a bone in his neck nearly two years ago, and just recently a shoulder surgery. No one is walking or working with this dog. It does not live with children and sees them primarily at Christmas and at easter and then he is normally saturated. 

At Christmas there were 28 people in my parents house. Of these, there were 1 at 1 year, 3 at 2 years, 1 at 5, 6, 7, and 8, two boys aged 11 and 12, and a 15 year old girl. The place was literally crawling. The din made me want to sneak off under a table and hide. The old dog was down in the stairway shaking. But Cujo was doing great. When the 5 and 6 year olds got together and set off the silent alarm for my parents' shop, the police came. Cujo never barked. He met the officer at the door, and tagged along while he looked at the alarm and Dad got it reset. 

I just took four of my bicycle-crazy nuts out riding with me. I took each of them separately, but none of them freaked-out at the site of the bicycle. This was the first time I took each of these dogs out with the bike. (Arwen I trained for this years ago, but she is now retired.) I had no problems whatsoever showing them the ropes. I am forty, not fit at all, easily broken, long to heal and with no medical insurance. I probably wouldn't do roller blades with them, but riding a bike with them was no problem at all. I had taken the older ones, Babs and Jenna out on the bike path when they were babies, all of us walking, and they were able to see bikers, joggers, baby strollers, other dog walkers, etc. Heidi and Rushie both got a brand new experience seeing a bicycle in the act of being ridden, heeling along side. Not out of control at all. 

About the only thing I do religiously with my dogs is attend training classes. Money and time not being endless commodaties, this usually means taking anywhere from 1 class to 4 classes, with 1 dog or four dogs for any six or eight week period. The other dogs get out when my energy level, my time allotment, my body, and my get up and go all land on the same spot (maybe once or twice a month), and then it is only 1 to 4 dogs depending on how tired I get and how fast. At home, they eat and sleep, spend their nights in crates, and their days in kennels. Usually I have one in with me at all time which means that one eats and sleeps near my computer or on my bed or couch. When the weather is nice (once or twice a month), I open far field and let them run a bit. 

Nope, these definitely aren't family dogs. They certainly aren't for just anyone.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

C'mon Richard- don't you know that dog is about to bite your face off? you never ever put your face that close to a German Shepherd! you could get MAULED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

All of your responses =









I love Jenn's "There's a tasty baby in there!"


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mmm more tasty baby



























Coming back for seconds on the tasty baby









Thirds!









Pretty tasty preschooler









She hates them, can't you see it in her eyes?


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I just realized that its a great thing I have a GSD Cadaver dog, its so much easier to find the bodies left by my GSD area search dog!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's my boy just before his first vicious attack. The flesh from his victim is in his baby book along with his first lost tooth.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I must admit that I have bred these viscious evil beings. We breed them particularly for there tenacity and willingness to aggress. This is Babs:









Last August Babsy spawned a group of viscious little monsters here attacking their sire:


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder why trolls generally can't master even the simplest rules of grammar and sentence structure. Can it be that they are ill bred and "thrive on adrenaline and need to be watched with children, bikes, skateboarders, anyone [whom] they perceive as a threat"?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

"the flesh is in his babybook" OMG that is HILARIOUS! that is one of the funniest things i ever read on this board, good one!
love the pic with the baby drinking out of the pool-priceless!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you, that's a huge compliment since there are so many hilarious comments on this board.









I came back to check and see if anyone had made any comments about "watching out for a dog that snarled at such a young age" or something like that.

He was actually just at the beginning of a big yawn when that pic was snapped.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG it's learned to make BABY SOUP!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh my gosh!! The pictures on this thread are so disturbing!! Especially the one of the pups attacking their sire!!!!


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

I suppose he has a point but he is probably talking about all the GSD's I've seen chained outside since birth. You know the ones people get to "defend" their houses by putting them on a chain in the yard and hardly ever interacting with them except for occasional food or water. Although I have actually seen hounds with these terrible temperaments because they only come off the chain for hunting purposes. Maybe he is speaking from experience.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah, he feeds his GSD 8 bowls of mac and cheese a day, I don't think the chain is an option.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Rest easy fellow posters, I am a doctor. Will all the mauled babies stop crying and line up at the door. Head injuries first, lacerated intestines next, non stop bleeders ..... well when you fall out someone will come get you or cover you up.

Did anyone see the dog that caused all this carnage? The 3 at my house are innocent - I de-wired them at a young age. Of course their tongues hang out all the time and they druel a lot. I can not find where the batteries are.

And to the poster with the baby in the plastic pool - WHAT WERE YOU THINKING? Don't you know human urine from pool water will make your German shepherd turn into a wolf? It's all over the most current research. Do your homework or the GSD Police will take your defected dog away.

And one more thing, all those who think it is cute to put your little one next to that blood thirsty GSD, you all should all be thrown in jail for child neglect. Good heavens, what is this world coming too. I am way too old for all this irresponsibility.

Since I mix gun powder in the kibble for my GSD to make him mean, I'm going to go kick him in the a _ _ and see if his head blows off. **** .....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If a picture is worth a thousand words than This thread of over 20 pages of pictures of kids and GSD (and other dogs) should be ample proof  to dispel the part of the OP about GSD and kids.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: k9sarneko
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See I am not the only one that used that very same theory - having a crazy dog find the missing people then another crazy dog find the first dogs victims.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogThey will attack and you can't stop the attack when they go ballistic-trust me.


Yes yes, my Lowen is a ticking time bomb. Feed her some mackeral and get ready to leave the room - she's quite deadly. I almost crashed my car when she was a puppy she made my eyes water so much! Very dangerous.


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

as someone already said, the op has too much time on their hands. maybe they need a woman, or man? to occupy their time. lonelyness is a sad thing...


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEC'mon Richard- don't you know that dog is about to bite your face off? you never ever put your face that close to a German Shepherd! you could get MAULED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That just reminded me of something. DH and I frequently lie on the floor with our faces mushed up against Wolfie's and the other day DH says this, "we could never do this with any of our dogs growing up." DH grew up around poodles. So what does that tell you??


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

That mouth barely has teeth, yet is ready to tear the skin apart.
And note the vicious look...


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Sun Czarina,

Your photos are cracking me UP!!! 

The photo of the toddler drinking out of the pool gave me a good ab workout. Priceless! The GSD is probably thinking to himself, "Hmmm ... needs more dirt."


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG you guys ya'll have some EXTREMEly vicious looking dogs, especially the one eating the cheeto out of the girls mouth or the one with the baby practically laying on top of him/her! ROFLMAO Makes me want to rethink getting my pup tomorrow!(yeah right)
Seriously I am soooo jealous of those pics.....I can absolutely not wait to get my GSD pup in the morning!
I know I know maybe their licking is the vicious part? lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These pictures need to be Hallmark cards!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> These pictures need to be Hallmark cards!!


<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style="color: #CC0000">OF DEATH!!!!</span> </span> </span>









Muwhahahahahahahahahaa!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cassidy had never been around a toddler before, and very few children in general, so naturally, we let her play ball with my hubby's cousin's little girl Ella when they came over for a 4th of July barbecue.









*disclaimer: disturbing images ahead*
























Ella lived! All of her appendages intact!


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well you are just the most horrible person in the world letting that ferociaus beast around that poor baby!







Those pics really are precious! I love her(the baby's) eyes, they just jump out at you.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

Opps can't spell ferocious


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogand you newbies to GSD's who bought one for a family pet should know that they can and will attack as I know. They are working and dogs and need to trained young and acclamaited with other dogs young. Never under estimate what they will/can do as I have watched it. Train them young and always realize the dog thinks he's protecting you even against your own family. This is not a lab or Golden retriever. It was bred to protect and serve. Many come from Police/Military lines. Some are guide dogs but are more American GSD's. Not a typical family dog and just think if you have young ones. GSD's thrive on adrenoline and need to be watched with children, bikes, skateboarders, anyone who they perceive as a threat. They will attack and you can't stop the attack when they go ballistic-trust me.


where in the **** did this come from????


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: The StigSun Czarina,
> 
> Your photos are cracking me UP!!!
> 
> The photo of the toddler drinking out of the pool gave me a good ab workout. Priceless! The GSD is probably thinking to himself, "Hmmm ... needs more dirt."


Thanks. Either that or the soup needs a dirty tennis ball. I have one somewhere that should be titled "3 Baby Salad"

Seriously though, Morgan has threatened to hurt more than one person she felt was too close to my children. She is 'aggressive and will attack' if she feels her babies are being threatened. Attack her babies, never! Goof around and nip on their clothes when they're on the swingset, oh yes but she's just trying to have fun with them - she gets in serious trouble for it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2where in the **** did this come from????


under a bridge in never never land.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know, but it's led to one of the most entertaining threads in a long time. Thanks Mr. McTrolly!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I found my Troll picture!!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats too funny.


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

It's so great to see the humor and good nature of the people on this forum. What could have been a closed thread due to nastiness has turned out to be one of the funnier more enjoyable threads I've read here! Thanks everyone! 

With that said, I'll post a photo of our killer too









I got to the truck with only seconds to spare...










And here she is preparing dinner....


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: I guess the OP who initiate the thread dint expect this responses, I guess more than one person looking for a pet will rush to get a GSD after all this comments and pictures….


You all are great Troll Talkers! Keep up the good work, if we kill him with love and kindness, maybe he will just fade away...........................................................


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are 2 more of a toddler I was babysitting while his mom was at the hospital having his little sister







Madina especially loved him and is a saint with kids.
He adored the dogs and would crawl into an empty crate and shut the door on himself. It was precious although he did NOT want to come out!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I have actually been bitten by a couple of GSD's. One that I had known since it was a pup. Strangest thing, he ran all the way across the yard to bite me over guarding a bone he was chewing, then ran back across the yard to it. And he did bite, had I not had a very heavy leather coat and a few shirts on I would have been damaged.

Why they picked up that behavior I place squarely on the owner though. Both dogs the owners eventually put down over aggressive behavior.

It sure didn't stop me from choosing a GSD rescue though...

As far as breeds go, I used to work on people's water wells, had to go into yards with people home or not home.. The only breed that ever gave me consistent aggression trouble were Chows. 

Most GSD's when I had to work in their yard without the owners at home were always easy to read, made their intentions clear and I had no issues with. All but a few I could gain their trust or at least tolerance quickly and get my job done.

People think Rott's are a bad breed, in my experience most are big slobbery teddy bears.


----------

